

Bowtie - An ultrafast memory-efficient short read aligner for DNA sequencing - helwr
http://bowtie-bio.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

======
carbocation
Another implementation of the Burrows-Wheeler transform is BWA, by the same
folks who made Maq. Both Bowtie and BWA can output SAM and/or BAM (binary
SAM), which is the file format used by the 1000 Genomes project and the
(highly useful) GATK.

------
Daniel_Newby
Thanks for introducing me to the Burrows-Wheeler transform, used by Bowtie.
That's way cool.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows%E2%80%93Wheeler_transfo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows%E2%80%93Wheeler_transform)

